# What Is A Malt Pipe?



## kieran (3/11/11)

Dumb question. But I always think of a tobacco pipe when I hear it. I'm an AG brewer, and don't really have much interest in owning one of the Braumachines, however I do read with interest. But one thing I never really get is the pipe. I gather its something to do with wort recirculation, but pfft if I've ever seen it properly explained for the dullards.


----------



## technoicon (3/11/11)

its the bucket you put in your mash.. instead of a bag..


----------



## banora brewer (3/11/11)

Yes as above, it has 2 filters, one at the bottom and one at the top, the pump pushes the water through these filters up through the grain bed and recirculates.


----------



## MarkBastard (3/11/11)

banora brewer said:


> Yes as above, it has 2 filters, one at the bottom and one at the top, the pump pushes the water through these filters up through the grain bed and recirculates.



Any concerns with HSA?


----------



## banora brewer (3/11/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Any concerns with HSA?


Not that I have noticed


----------



## Feldon (3/11/11)

This might help...









Source: http://www.speidels-braumeister.de/shop_co...sche-daten.html


----------



## ben_sa (3/11/11)

Cant wait to see Ben(Malted)s reply to this :-D


----------



## Malted (3/11/11)

These are all AHB threads.

Page 1, post 1: "i bought a 8l pot to use as the malt pipe" Braumeister NEXTGEN Build thread pictures are worth a thousand words

Thirsty Boy post #23 discusses it in the context of making one Ghetto Braumeister thread

First picture, Dave is pouring the malt into it: 1st Brew on Braumeister - Pics thread an excellent photo journey of the brew


Other AHB threads of Interest:
Spiedels Braumeister. Impressive Yes. Expensive Yes. thread
Braumeister - Tips and Tricks thread


I count at least 5 AHB threads in which you could have asked that question. Dave's thread should show you the why's and wherefore's in pictures. 


*EDIT: Thanks Ben(Ben_sa) I restrained myself.*


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (3/11/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Any concerns with HSA?


excuse my ignorance but isn't hsa only an issue post boil? and wouldn't the malt pipe (along with the spent grain) be removed prior to the boil?


----------



## technoicon (3/11/11)

lol

the amount of Brew in a bucket threads atm is crazy.. i'm half temped to start a 3v one.. but fark it. lol


----------



## MarkBastard (3/11/11)

mayor of mildura said:


> excuse my ignorance but isn't hsa only an issue post boil? and wouldn't the malt pipe (along with the spent grain) be removed prior to the boil?



I would have assumed that as well however someone brought it up as a concern with regards to a system I am going to be testing. The wort in the system I'll be testing will fall an inch or two back into the wort. I guess no different to hoisting a BIAB bag, but I'll be recirculating for 15 minutes which I guess ads to the splashing.

Anyway that's the reason I asked, the 3 grand Braumeister seems to be happy to spash wort during the mash so if they are happy I am happy.


----------



## Bribie G (3/11/11)

I think the original term "Malt Pipe" is a term invented by Braumeister who were maybe struggling to come up with a suitable description, and is definitely "Deutschlish" in flavour.
In the older diagram describes the tap (now called simply "valve") as "output cock" B) but someone obviously gave them a tap on the shoulder about that one. 

Those dictionaries


----------



## gravey (3/11/11)

Awesome Fury said:


> lol
> 
> the amount of Brew in a bucket threads atm is crazy.. i'm half temped to start a 3v one.. but fark it. lol



anyone would think its a brand new method that hasnt been around since the 70's eh? good luck to all those trying to reinvent the wheel though!


----------



## Bribie G (3/11/11)

gravey said:


> anyone would think its a brand new method that hasnt been around since the 70's eh? good luck to all those trying to reinvent the wheel though!


And especially to all those people trying to reinvent a wheel that's been around since the 1770s :icon_cheers:


----------



## technoicon (3/11/11)

might try using another vessel just for mashing, then one for hot water.. no one's thought of that!!  

i'll call it BIAHLTTTAMTTTAK (brew in a hlt transfered to a mash tun transfered to a kettle)


----------



## Bribie G (3/11/11)

Inefficient.
You actually need a vessel for mashing that can be temperature controlled so you can do stepped mashes and mashouts. Then transfer the mash to a second vessel that you can lauter in. 
Meanwhile you can clean out the first vessel and because it has a heat source built in, you can pump the wort back to this vessel and it becomes the kettle. Brilliant idea and I see that those poor bastards at Murrays were still trying to reinvent this wheel when I was there in August but there was a lot of water, wort and crap all over the floor and someone was shouting at someone who had opened something they shouldn't have opened :unsure
I'm sure they've got it right by now :icon_cheers: 

I'd call that one MIAMTTTALTABTTK .
mash in a mash tun, transfer to a lauter tun and back to the kettle. 
Snappy hey


----------



## gravey (3/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> And especially to all those people trying to reinvent a wheel that's been around since the 1770s :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 49762



Cant say I see anyone trying to reinvent that wheel mate - there really isnt any need is there?


----------



## Bribie G (3/11/11)

Not if you are happy to be exclusively brewing isothermal-infusion British Ales.


----------



## beersom (4/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> ...I see that those poor bastards at Murrays were still trying to reinvent this wheel when I was there in August but there was a lot of water, wort and crap all over the floor and someone was shouting at someone who had opened something they shouldn't have opened :unsure
> I'm sure they've got it right by now :icon_cheers:
> 
> I'd call that one MIAMTTTALTABTTK .
> ...



Hi Bribie,
I believe that you may have your wires crossed about our process.
At Murrays we mash in our mash tun, Lauter in the Lauter Tun, Boil in the kettle and whirlpool in the whirlpool. No vessel is used for more than one purpose and it is because of this that we are able to follow through with multiple brews - very efficient.

I also don't remember anyone shouting or any wrong valves open whilst you were there .


----------



## Barley Belly (4/11/11)

beersom said:


> Hi Bribie,
> I believe that you may have your wires crossed about our process.
> At Murrays we mash in our mash tun, Lauter in the Lauter Tun, Boil in the kettle and whirlpool in the whirlpool. No vessel is used for more than one purpose and it is because of this that we are able to follow through with multiple brews - very efficient.
> 
> I also don't remember anyone shouting or any wrong valves open whilst you were there .




:blink:


----------



## bum (4/11/11)

Barley Belly said:


> :blink:


That is entirely the wrong emoticon.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (4/11/11)

bum said:


> That is entirely the wrong emoticon.


that's what i was thinking. I reckon he should have chosen  or maybe B)


----------



## Barley Belly (4/11/11)

:mellow:


----------



## kieran (6/11/11)

Thanks Awesome Fury, Banora Brewer and Bribie G! 

After living with a German for 2 years I "get" what you mean Bribie G.


----------



## pk.sax (6/11/11)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stopcock

I find the lack of English disturbing...


----------



## Malted (7/11/11)

practicalfool said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stopcock
> 
> I find the lack of English disturbing...


"There are usually two stopcocks for a home." "The other is inside the property where the supply enters the property" , yep my missus is inside the property.


----------



## Bribie G (7/11/11)

Numerous premises in many suburbs apply this concept rigorously, notably Fernwood gyms.


----------



## Malted (7/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> Numerous premises in many suburbs apply this concept rigorously, notably Fernwood gyms.



Or other franchised gym outlets such as Curves and Contours...


----------



## pk.sax (7/11/11)

considering a stopcock is basically a mechanism to jam a cone into an orifice and hold it there, I'd have said its an accessory to the act.


----------

